# Explosions at Boston Marathon



## legalskier (Apr 15, 2013)

....at the finish line area:

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/national/two_explosions_at_boston_marathon_iMR0LCkcwASg0RQfVsH1yI

https://twitter.com/mpoindc/status/323874752336900096/?utm_hp_ref=homepage&ir=homepage

*People injured in explosions near Boston Marathon finish line-*

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/story/2013/04/15/boston-marathon-explosion.html


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 15, 2013)

*Explosion at Boston Marathon*

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/reports-explosion-boston-marathon-185815734.html

There are multiple reports on Twitter of an explosion at the Boston Marathon.
We spoke to a Boston Police Department Spokesperson who said there was "some sort of incident at 671 Boylston Street", which is the finish line for the race. They could not give out further information at the time of the call.
Live video from CBS shows ambulances at the scene. Fox News reports that there were two explosions.
Reporters on the scene are reporting dozens of injuries and lost limbs. TV crews are showing images lots of blood on the ground.
The pictures below all appear to be from the scene. Some show smoke and the explosion, others appear to show injured people (warning some photos may be upsetting):


Details are scarce right now.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 15, 2013)

Holy sh^&!


----------



## Bene288 (Apr 15, 2013)

Wtf, I hope it's not bad. I have some calls to make.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 15, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> Wtf, I hope it's not bad. I have some calls to make.



Word right now is that 6 are injured. No fatalaties reported, hoping it stays thay way


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 15, 2013)

This is horrible news, I pray for all the people and first responders their.


----------



## Nick (Apr 15, 2013)

This is so messed up. I ran the Marathon twice. I've been a spectator many times. 

Here is a pic. Don't click if you are queasy. 

https://twitter.com/theoriginalwak/status/323871871730864128/photo/1


----------



## Bene288 (Apr 15, 2013)

I just heard from a relative that JFK library is on fire as well.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 15, 2013)

If they catch the folks responsible, hang them by their balls for the world to see. This is ridiculous


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 15, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> I just heard from a relative that JFK library is on fire as well.



What?  :blink:


----------



## ski stef (Apr 15, 2013)

ugh this makes me so sad/mad... I think 2 fatalities are reported now.  thoughts :-(


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 15, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> I just heard from a relative that JFK library is on fire as well.



Just saw the article online. Small fire in the mechnical room and not related to the marathon.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 15, 2013)

2 dead. 23 injured. 2 more bombs disarmed.  Four hotels in lock down.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 15, 2013)

JFK Library is related based on news conference from police chief.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 15, 2013)

Puck it said:


> JFK Library is related based on news conference from police chief.




Yes, just heard that there was a blast at the library....


----------



## Nick (Apr 15, 2013)

Who knows. These things always take time to shake out. In the initial panic there is just so much to cover. 

Terrible.....


----------



## dmc (Apr 15, 2013)

Still finding bombs...


----------



## dmc (Apr 15, 2013)

http://google.org/personfinder/2013-boston-explosions


----------



## Bene288 (Apr 15, 2013)

I just saw a very disturbing photo of two people rushing a man in a wheelchair. Both of his legs were basically blown off below the knees. I'm surprised it was shown. Thoughts and prayers to all those involved.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 15, 2013)

Several friends were hanging out on the patio of the hotel right next to the explosion. No one was just but they are pretty freaked out.

8 yr old among the dead.  I would like to bring flaying back as a practice for people who do this kind of thing.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 15, 2013)

Wierd happened yesterday Copley Mall.  Wife and daughter were down shopping and there was an evacuation notice and then cancelled after a few minutes.  Just curious.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 15, 2013)

There is no way of stopping something like this at an event like this.  Unless you have a checkpoint but that just moves things farther away.  That is why it is terrorism.  This could happen at anyl large sporting event or concert.  Bags are checked prior entering the event, but the gates there are a lot of people being funneled thru a tight spot and there are garbage cans to drop off things that not allowed in.  I just see no way to spot this unless there is prior intel.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Apr 15, 2013)

Another tragedy that could go along with the bombing is the Marathon itself. It will be forever changed.

Patriots day will no longer be a celebration of the Marathon and the state of Massachusetts, it will be a day of mourning for the victims of the blast


----------



## legalskier (Apr 15, 2013)

andyzee said:


> If they catch the folks responsible, hang them by their balls for the world to see. This is ridiculous



"Investigators have *a suspect — a Saudi Arabian national* — in the horrific Boston Marathon bombings, The Post has learned. Law enforcement sources said the 20-year-old suspect was under guard at an undisclosed Boston hospital. Fox News reported that the suspect suffered severe burns."
www.nypost.com/p/news/national/authorities_under_suspect_guard_y2m8cJO29uC2PDGIjYBalO


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 15, 2013)

legalskier said:


> "Investigators have *a suspect — a Saudi Arabian national* — in the horrific Boston Marathon bombings, The Post has learned. Law enforcement sources said the 20-year-old suspect was under guard at an undisclosed Boston hospital. Fox News reported that the suspect suffered severe burns."
> www.nypost.com/p/news/national/authorities_under_suspect_guard_y2m8cJO29uC2PDGIjYBalO



NYPost is crap. Boston Police just had a press conference and went out of their way to say they don't have a suspect at any hospital.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 15, 2013)

The Post also say 12 dead.  Total BS.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't really want to jump to any conclusions, but this feels more like a domestic (Oklahoma bombing) type thing.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 15, 2013)

WSJ is reporting 5 additonal devices now.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 15, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't really want to jump to any conclusions, but this feels more like a domestic (Oklahoma bombing) type thing.



I hope not!


----------



## legalskier (Apr 15, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't really want to jump to any conclusions, but this feels more like a domestic (Oklahoma bombing) type thing.



There are reports of video cams capturing images of someone planting the bombs.



Puck it said:


> WSJ is reporting 5 additonal devices now.



If true, this will make the investigation much easier.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 15, 2013)

Best to assume everything said in the next 24 hours is simply rumor. Until official word is given. And even then, that must be taken as very tentative. Goodness knows how many times even the best media sources get their first reports wrong on major events. Everyone should be questioning everything they read and not taking it for fact unless it has been extensively corroborated by multiple sources.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 15, 2013)

Pretty graphic pics on USAToday of the scene.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 15, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Pretty graphic pics on USAToday of the scene.



http://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanhatesthis/first-photos-from-the-scene-of-the-boston-marathon-explosion

Some of these are very graphic.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 15, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanhatesthis/first-photos-from-the-scene-of-the-boston-marathon-explosion
> 
> Some of these are very graphic.



#38 and #52 are NOT for the sqeemish


----------



## Puck it (Apr 15, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanhatesthis/first-photos-from-the-scene-of-the-boston-marathon-explosion
> 
> Some of these are very graphic.




The one of the female EMS checking for a pulse on the girl.  That hits home.   I hope they get the bastard or bastards and make it swift.


----------



## C-Rex (Apr 16, 2013)

Ok, everyone be honest. You might not be sure, but you're gut tells you Muslims are responsible for this. Right?


----------



## andyzee (Apr 16, 2013)

If I were the police, I'd check into similarities: http://edition.cnn.com/2013/04/15/world/meast/iraq-violence/index.html?hpt=hp_t3


----------



## dmc (Apr 16, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> Ok, everyone be honest. You might not be sure, but you're gut tells you Muslims are responsible for this. Right?



I will not blame a religion...  I have great friends that are Muslim that are just as appalled as all of us...
Many people thought the OK CIty combings were from Islamic Extremists when it first happened...

I will reserve my judgement until the perpetrator is found and revealed..   I will not implicate anyone based upon religion..


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 16, 2013)

dmc said:


> I will not blame a religion...  I have great friends that are Muslim that are just as appalled as all of us...
> Many people thought the OK CIty combings were from Islamic Extremists when it first happened...
> 
> I will reserve my judgement until the perpetrator is found and revealed..   I will not implicate anyone based upon religion..


+1 Unfortunately their are many possible home ground and international terrorism who always try this stuff.


----------



## dmc (Apr 16, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mohammad_Salman_Hamdani


----------



## legalskier (Apr 16, 2013)

FBI searching house in Revere- 
http://www.wzzm13.com/news/article/252935/2/FBI-searches-home-in-suburban-Boston


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 16, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't really want to jump to any conclusions, but this feels more like a domestic (Oklahoma bombing) type thing.





C-Rex said:


> Ok, everyone be honest. You might not be sure, but you're gut tells you Muslims are responsible for this. Right?



No


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 16, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> No



What are the experts on Facebook saying?


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow, http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...arlos-arredondo-didnt-set-out-to-be-hero?lite


----------



## Puck it (Apr 16, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> No




I agree but percentages say they are at the top of the list.


----------



## dmc (Apr 16, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> What are the experts on Facebook saying?



Vast right wing conspiracy theories have begun in earnest... 
I'm going to disconnect... More than I already have...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 16, 2013)

I make absolutely no assumptions on this until more HARD data and info emerges ,right now it is a fog . The professionals discharged with this responsibility WILL do their job butit will take some effort

On a very personal level 

MY grandson and his mom were at MASS General yesterday for an overnite procedure , got there a couple hrs before the bombings . They were in a lockdown mode  we were facetiming them all last nite . My daughter almost went out for a walk near the marathon finish since she had some time to spend before my grandsons procedure . Luckily his lunch arrived late and she decided to stay at the hospital since time was drawing near . We all usually attend the marathon BUT this year because of this hospital procedure we did not.

My heartfelt sympathy to all the victims and their families of this horribly insane event.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 16, 2013)

dmc said:


> Vast right wing conspiracy theories have begun in earnest...
> I'm going to disconnect... More than I already have...



This, and posts about whether so and so called it terrorism. One person was actually concerned that Ellen and George Takai had posted notices of condolence while the White House still had a reminder to get your taxes done. Like the first thing the White House was worried about was what they should put on facebook.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 16, 2013)

My gut tells me home grown loonies. 

It's interesting that all the news reports on unexploded devices mention2 found- one at a hotel, and one at an undisclosed location. I wonder if they actually found 3, and are keeping an eye on the 2 unreported spots to see if someone comes by to check which one didn't get found. I'd do that...


----------



## Nick (Apr 16, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Best to assume everything said in the next 24 hours is simply rumor. Until official word is given. And even then, that must be taken as very tentative. Goodness knows how many times even the best media sources get their first reports wrong on major events. Everyone should be questioning everything they read and not taking it for fact unless it has been extensively corroborated by multiple sources.



This is exactly it. There is so much speculation in the immediate aftermath (12+ hours) that it's all up or down. The only thing we really knew yesterday was the first hand account of two bombs on Boylston street. Everything else was speculation. Facebook was crazy yesterday with the stuff that goes viral.

I ran the marathon twice in 06 and 09. It would never have crossed my mind that an explosion would take place or an attack. It's just such a positive, energetic event.


----------



## Nick (Apr 16, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> My gut tells me home grown loonies.
> 
> It's interesting that all the news reports on unexploded devices mention2 found- one at a hotel, and one at an undisclosed location. I wonder if they actually found 3, and are keeping an eye on the 2 unreported spots to see if someone comes by to check which one didn't get found. I'd do that...



why would someone retrieve an unexploded bomb? the only thing I can think of would be there was some sort of evidence there to tie them to it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 16, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> My gut tells me home grown loonies.
> 
> It's interesting that all the news reports on unexploded devices mention2 found- one at a hotel, and one at an undisclosed location. I wonder if they actually found 3, and are keeping an eye on the 2 unreported spots to see if someone comes by to check which one didn't get found. I'd do that...





Nick said:


> why would someone retrieve an unexploded bomb? the only thing I can think of would be there was some sort of evidence there to tie them to it.



I think he's saying he'd try to set up to get the terrorist to show up again, not that he would do the same thing if he planted the bomb.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 16, 2013)

Nick said:


> why would someone retrieve an unexploded bomb? the only thing I can think of would be there was some sort of evidence there to tie them to it.




 I doubt that to. But they may be able to trace the parts of the bomb.  Hopefully some video surfaces showing something also.


----------



## dmc (Apr 16, 2013)

uuuuugh....
While many take care of injured..
Many start looting...


----------



## Puck it (Apr 16, 2013)

dmc said:


> uuuuugh....
> While many take care of injured..
> Many start looting...




I saw that on the news last night and could not believe it.  Appalling.  Even if they were told to take by an official.  Where are their consciences?


----------



## Nick (Apr 16, 2013)

dmc said:


> uuuuugh....
> While many take care of injured..
> Many start looting...



Wow. That is disgraceful. Utterly disgraceful.

Edit: top comment on YouTube video claims: 



> please thumb up the TRUTH: I WAS THERE. THEY WERE GIVING THEM AWAY to comfort injured or those who could not go﻿ back to hotel. The guy whom you can see carrying the boxes brought them to us. Yes, some people took advantage of it, what can you do, but it's not looting what you see.



For what it's worth...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 16, 2013)

Nick said:


> Wow. That is disgraceful. Utterly disgraceful.
> 
> Edit: top comment on YouTube video claims:
> 
> ...



Doesn't look like many of them were in a big hurry to go comfort anyone as the leisurely strolled away with their hands full. Stuff is probably up on ebay....


----------



## Nick (Apr 16, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Doesn't look like many of them were in a big hurry to go comfort anyone as the leisurely strolled away with their hands full. Stuff is probably up on ebay....



That's stuff is expensive too. I have a adidas marathon jacket from 2009. I think I paid like $80 or more for it.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 16, 2013)

Now they are reporting a mystery man on roof.  In the aerial coverage that they were looping yesterday, you can see a group of people up on that roof.  Looked like it was party.  Lots of bogus reporting going on.


----------



## dmc (Apr 16, 2013)

Nick said:


> That's stuff is expensive too. I have a adidas marathon jacket from 2009. I think I paid like $80 or more for it.



I'd say even more expensive now given the historical difference...


----------



## Puck it (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## o3jeff (Apr 16, 2013)

Maybe this person is activating the bomb?

Point being there are probably 100's of people on the roofs watching and thousands of mystery people watching along the road that could of been connected....


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 16, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Now they are reporting a mystery man on roof.  In the aerial coverage that they were looping yesterday, you can see a group of people up on that roof.  Looked like it was party.  Lots of bogus reporting going on.



Hanging out on roofs and drinking is a Boston Marathon tradition.


----------



## Nick (Apr 16, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Hanging out on roofs and drinking is a Boston Marathon tradition.



It sure is. Unless there is something obvious with the bomb or footage of it being placed it won't be easy to identify who did this. I would guess.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 16, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Hanging out on roofs and drinking is a Boston Marathon tradition.



The only "bad" thing about that roof deck is folks on it would have a much better view of the 4th of July fireworks over the Charles than the Marathon coming down Boylston   I'm guessing that there are far more buildings in the Back Bay area that have roof decks than don't have them

Too many folks are trying to be 1st with reports of possible suspects/leads/etc rather than just trying to be correct.  I'm just waiting until reports that it was someone wearing a Yankees hat come out


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 16, 2013)

A good read from an MIT security expert: 

http://cognoscenti.wbur.org/2013/04/16/boston-resilience-jim-walsh



> Boston is not the biggest city in America; it is not the most  politically powerful. But it has an inner determination and power that  only the foolish ignore. Next year, at the 118th running of the Boston  Marathon, I confidently predict there will be more runners and more  supporters than ever before.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 16, 2013)

Nick said:


> why would someone retrieve an unexploded bomb? the only thing I can think of would be there was some sort of evidence there to tie them to it.



Retrieve or detonate/reset. If it's home grown loonies, they may want to see which one the police couldn't find, because then they're smarter than the cops. If it's fundamentalist/idealogically driven, then it's a low probability they'd come back since it's a different motivation. But, still worth a shot by the FBI- give the criminals every chance to screw up.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 16, 2013)

drjeff said:


> The only "bad" thing about that roof deck is folks on it would have a much better view of the 4th of July fireworks over the Charles than the Marathon coming down Boylston   I'm guessing that there are far more buildings in the Back Bay area that have roof decks than don't have them



Actually if you can see the guy and the railing so clearly from the street they probably have a great view of all the runners coming down Boylston for quite a ways.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 16, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Actually if you can see the guy and the railing so clearly from the street they probably have a great view of all the runners coming down Boylston for quite a ways.




From aerial view, you can see they have a clear view down the street as runners approach.  The building in that direction are significasntly lower.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 16, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Actually if you can see the guy and the railing so clearly from the street they probably have a great view of all the runners coming down Boylston for quite a ways.




Point taken. What I was trying to convey is that in that pic, you can see that the sight of the 1st explosion is 100 yards to the Copley Square side of the building that person is on and that 2nd explosion is about still on the Copley Square side where the person is, and the roof deck is 1/2 a building in from Boylston. Neither of which would make for "prime viewing" if that person was the psycho that did this.

If there is to be swift justice for this act, when they find the person(s) who did this, just drop them off in Southie after letting some of Southie's "finest" citizens know when and where the drop off will occur


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 16, 2013)

Google Earth can be used for more than just modeling chairlifts...

Map of the to explosions. Actually almost exactly 200 yards apart (positioning based on photo evidence showing scorch marks on the ground).





View from the rooftop where the guy is walking. Those rooftops are covered with people on Marathon day. This rooftop can see both the finishline and all the way back to the Mass Pike/I-90 crossing. The roof in question is the one in the upper left corner above explosion #2.

View toward Copley and the finishline:




View West toward I-90:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 16, 2013)

If the bomber really wanted to watch what was going on they would have had a great view from the windows on the upper 1/3rd of the Hancock Tower.


----------



## dmc (Apr 16, 2013)

No grassy knoll?


----------



## drjeff (Apr 16, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> If the bomber really wanted to watch what was going on they would have had a great view from the windows on the upper 1/3rd of the Hancock Tower.




And that doesn't even get into the Westin, the Marriot, the Fairmont, the Lenox, and the Mandarin Oriental hotels (and probably a couple of others i'm forgetting off the top of my head right now) all with higher floor rooms facing Boylston St within a couple of blocks of the finishline area.  

Heck, about 6 weeks ago, I was staying in the Westin (lower left of the last picture) 3 floors from the top looking out towards the Marathon route and the Charles beyond.

You could probably find literally thousands of pictures/images that could show a possible person with a view of the blast sites


----------



## drjeff (Apr 16, 2013)

dmc said:


> No grassy knoll?




Well you know DMC, Boston Common isn't too far from there


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 16, 2013)

drjeff said:


> about 6 weeks ago, I was staying in the Westin (lower left of the last picture) 3 floors from the top looking out towards the Marathon route and the Charles beyond.



Do you consider yourself a suspect or just a person of interest?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 16, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Do you consider yourself a suspect or just a person of interest?



I was going to say the FBI and Homeland security are probably pulling profiles on everyone that has stayed in hotel rooms with a view of the blast sites from the last year.


----------



## dmc (Apr 16, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> I was going to say the FBI and Homeland security are probably pulling profiles on everyone that has stayed in hotel rooms with a view of the blast sites from the last year.



They did the same after 911 for all the hotels facing the WTC...
Standard Operations...  probably..


----------



## Nick (Apr 16, 2013)

Is there an app for that :/


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 16, 2013)

Nick said:


> Is there an app for that :/



For the 3D buildings in Google Earth? I have no idea. I don't have a smart phone.


----------



## dmc (Apr 16, 2013)

just heard they let the Saudi national go...


I think that middle eastern parents should teach their kids to not run from bomb blasts like a couple of my friends that are black were taught not to run near a bank..


----------



## drjeff (Apr 16, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Do you consider yourself a suspect or just a person of interest?



Just an interesting person


----------



## drjeff (Apr 16, 2013)

drjeff said:


> #38 and #52 are NOT for the sqeemish





Puck it said:


> The one of the female EMS checking for a pulse on the girl. That hits home. I hope they get the bastard or bastards and make it swift.



Based on the picture of the newly released ID of the 2nd victim, a 29 yr old female, pretty sure that that the EMS person in picture #52 wasn't feeling a pulse   Awful, awful stuff


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 16, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Based on the picture of the newly released ID of the 2nd victim, a 29 yr old female, pretty sure that that the EMS person in picture #52 wasn't feeling a pulse   Awful, awful stuff



That picture is gone now. And by looking at the pic they just put up of the girl I think you are right.


----------



## dmc (Apr 16, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> That picture is gone now. And by looking at the pic they just put up of the girl I think you are right.
> 
> View attachment 8720




Beautiful....  
When i think of the classic girl from Boston.. She's what I think of...  

RIP... Love and light!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 16, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> That picture is gone now. And by looking at the pic they just put up of the girl I think you are right.
> 
> View attachment 8720


Could be.  The girl i thought was a blond in the pic. 

Edit  Another pic before the EMS arrived is still up though. I think it is her now.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 16, 2013)

The Boston Globe is reporting that they've found the circuit board for one of the pressure cooker bombs.   In reading up on them and the history of who has ever built them, my speculation on who did it is starting to shift from lunatic US citizen to someone influenced by al-Qaeda.



> Instructions to make bombs out of pressure cookers similar to those  believed the source of two explosions in Boston on Monday were published  two years ago in _Inspire_, an online magazine tied to al-Qaeda and the late U.S.-born cleric Anwar al-Awlaki, an analysis of the magazine shows.       The article, "How to Make a Bomb in the Kitchen of Your Mom," by  "the AQ Chef" instructed would-be bombers to glue shrapnel to the inside  of a pressure cooker and then "fill in the cooker with the inflammable  material."
> Would-be bombers, the article said, should use  gloves to prevent their fingerprints from being found on the bomb  fragments and to "put you [sic] faith in Allah and pray for the success  of your operation."
> The summer 2010 issue of _Inspire_ featured several articles on what it called "the open-source Jihad," which instructed readers on how to make their own


----------



## JimG. (Apr 16, 2013)

Just now able to say something here. I have lost faith in humanity. I don't mean the kind souls who stopped what they were doing to help these poor people. Who could be so cowardly as to design a bomb to maim people at a marathon?

I have some theories, all full of politics. I don't believe these are Islamic fundamentalists. Nobody is beating their chest taking credit for this. These demons are homegrown. This was done for effect, to change the attention of the American public. I hope they catch these bastards and torture the truth out of them. And if there are others involved, I would torture them too.

Better stop now.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 16, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> Ok, everyone be honest. You might not be sure, but you're gut tells you Muslims are responsible for this. Right?


No. This is not logical thinking. Think of all the white non-muslims that have committed acts of domestic terror. Oklahoma City, Unabomber, Anthrax, school shootings, etc. I hope you are not involved with law enforcement with that attitude. By defaulting to a certain religion, you've already ruled out the most likely suspects based on number of attacks actually carried out. Given the anniversary's associated with yesterday's date, I suspect those investigating are giving strong suspicion to domestic terrorism not fueled by religion (which is irrelevant any ways... Christians have committed a huge amount of domestic terrorism and many by twisting their own religion to justify their ends).

Just for the record, I am NOT saying that this is what I think is the case. I am just disputing the knee jerk reaction to foreign terrorist who happens to be of a Muslim faith as an automatic prime suspect. Might turn out that is the case, might not. But that isn't a good place to start an investigation nor should we assume. Either way, for that matter.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 16, 2013)

JimG. said:


> Who could be so cowardly as to design a bomb to maim people at a marathon?



You know, there was something that wasn't adding up for me, and that was the apparent low placement of the bombs- higher up would have caused more deaths, I think. But, doing it at ground level targets the legs, with obvious connections to marathons.

That's a level of cleverness that I would not ascribe to your standard Islamic fundamentalist terrorist. Makes me think all the more it's a lunatic of the home grown variety. Coupled with the no claims of responsibility yet, and local makes more sense than imported terror.

Who got bullied by the track team?


----------



## Puck it (Apr 16, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> You know, there was something that wasn't adding up for me, and that was the apparent low placement of the bombs- higher up would have caused more deaths, I think. But, doing it at ground level targets the legs, with obvious connections to marathons.
> 
> That's a level of cleverness that I would not ascribe to your standard Islamic fundamentalist terrorist. Makes me think all the more it's a lunatic of the home grown variety. Coupled with the no claims of responsibility yet, and local makes more sense than imported terror.
> 
> Who got bullied by the track team?


I agree. It was placed and desgned to maim not kill.


----------



## dmc (Apr 16, 2013)

> An envelope that tested positive for the deadly poison ricin was intercepted Tuesday afternoon at the U.S. Capitol's off-site mail facility in Washington, congressional and law enforcement sources tell CNN.After the envelope tested positive in a first routine test, it was retested two more times, each time coming up positive, the law enforcement source said.
> The envelope was addressed to a U.S. senator, though the sources would not say which one.



From CNN


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 16, 2013)

Interesting observation cten. What surprised me from the start is the timing. Why not set it off when the big names were coming through? Why wait until after 4 hours? Maximum impact and exposure would have been when the cameras were on the finish line. No cameras are on the finish line at 4 hours, mostly older and charity runners coming in after that time. Quite frankly, given the intent, this could have caused even more harm and death if this wacko executed better.

One answer to both our questions is that it wasn't well thought out (though your suggestion was that it was diabolically thought out with specific intent).


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 16, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Interesting observation cten. What surprised me from the start is the timing. Why not set it off when the big names were coming through? Why wait until after 4 hours? Maximum impact and exposure would have been when the cameras were on the finish line. No cameras are on the finish line at 4 hours, mostly older and charity runners coming in after that time. Quite frankly, given the intent, this could have caused even more harm and death if this wacko executed better.
> 
> One answer to both our questions is that it wasn't well thought out (though your suggestion was that it was diabolically thought out with specific intent).



The two theories I've heard regarding the timing are 

1. It was too difficult for the carrier to reach the the finish line area due to crowding during the time the winners crossed.

2. The time in which the bomb was set off is the average finish time for most racers.  So, in theory by detonating at that time, there was the greatest potential to inflict harm on not only spectators, but those competing as well.

But who the hell knows, that's all just speculation from crime "experts." Only the monster that's responsible knows.   Hopefully we have that answer soon.  I find it inconceivable that the crime could go unsolved given the massive amount of personal cameras being used in the area, TV crews and surveillance cameras from local businesses.


----------



## Bene288 (Apr 16, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I agree. It was placed and desgned to maim not kill.



Exactly. This thing could have been so much bigger. You'd think an organized terrorist group would have used plastic explosive, which would have leveled buildings. These bombs were most likely made up of a few cans of gun powder. The very opaque white and 'puffy' smoke is commonly attributed to genuine powder. This seems like the move of a single sociopath who wanted to disable as many people as they could. I am furious, I hope they catch whoever did this and hang him from the the Tobin.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 16, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> The two theories I've heard regarding the timing are
> 
> 1. It was too difficult for the carrier to reach the the finish line area due to crowding during the time the winners crossed.
> 
> ...




Number 2 is correct.  This is exactly the timing he wanted.   It looks looks like gunpowder with some incendiary also.  Look at people's hair. It is burn in the pics along with the fireball.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 16, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> 2. The time in which the bomb was set off is the average finish time for most racers.  So, in theory by detonating at that time, there was the greatest potential to inflict harm on not only spectators, but those competing as well.



Also for the time Fenway was letting out after the very early Sox game, when many fans walk over to see the finish of the marathon (according to an NPR commentator this afternoon).


----------



## Bene288 (Apr 16, 2013)

Just read that the Westboro Baptist Church is planning to picket funerals of the victims. What is wrong with these people? Bostonians will not stand for that.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 17, 2013)

I thought the timing was kind of random, except that both went off so close together. The max people finishing scenario makes sense, adn is also pretty darn diabolical.

Westboro Baptist. WWJD? Probably not that...


----------



## dmc (Apr 17, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> Just read that the Westboro Baptist Church is planning to picket funerals of the victims. What is wrong with these people? Bostonians will not stand for that.



They have the right to protest loudly..
But we have a right to protest LOUDER!!!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 17, 2013)

Today EVERYONE  is Bostonian !!!!!  So many heros there that a maniacal act of cowardice can NEVER offset all that GOODNESS !

U go Boston !


----------



## bigbog (Apr 17, 2013)

Scotty said:


> +1 Unfortunately their are many possible home ground and international terrorism who always try this stuff.


Especially since we've been occupying and falling in love with corrupt leaders for a couple countries for over a decade......gee to think that we'd ever do that.... And people are surprised when something like this happens????  _Really_.....?


----------



## Puck it (Apr 17, 2013)

bigbog said:


> especially since we've been occupying and falling in love with corrupt leaders for a couple countries for over a decade......gee to think that we'd ever do that.... And people are surprised when something like this happens???? _really_.....?



stop!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigbog (Apr 17, 2013)

Your first bomb/explosion closeby?..  You like invading/occupying countries....better get used to it.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 17, 2013)

bigbog said:


> Your first bomb/explosion closeby?...LOL. Time for BoyScouts to grow up and vote for people who want to take responsibility for foreign policy.... This maybe just a bunch of good ol' red, white, and blue yahoos....someone intent on returning favors is going to bring down much more....



AGAIN STOP with the f'ing politics!!!!!!!!!  Not the time or place for it!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 17, 2013)

Multiple sources reporting that a dept. video probably Lord and Taylor has caught the suspect/s on camera at second bobmb sight.


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Apr 17, 2013)

I was riding up the K1 gondola at Killington when I heard about this, with some antisocial guy who just stared ahead when I let out a gasp. I probably looked like a crazy person. One of my friends was running, and so I had other friends who I knew were spectators. One of my friends was standing halfway between the two bombs, as it turns out. Everyone I knew there was not injured, but does it matter, why should I be relieved that people I knew were okay when others were not. I can't really justify making a distinction. The text I received contained a link to one of the more popular photos taken on Twitter. I can't look at photos, watch videos, or listen to recordings of the events since then. 

When we got to the top I walked over the railing. I stood there for a good five minutes, staring out at the long spine of the Greens and then over to the east, where I saw the white caps of Moosilauke, Franconia Ridge and Washington, sitting there like old friends. I couldn't then and I can't now reconcile that scene with what I knew was going on. Terrible things like this happen all over the world, every day, and we as a species are responsible for some of them, and innocent victims in others. I can't make a distinction between them all in their awfulness, other than that this one was so close, in a familiar place. 

After a while, when I had composed myself a bit, I thought, what should I do now? I didn't know. I clicked on my skis and went down, trying not to cry the whole way.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 17, 2013)

"Investigators believe *they have identified a suspect* in the Boston Marathon bombings...The breakthrough came from analysis of* video from a department store *near the site of the second explosion. Video from a Boston television station also contributed to the progress...."

http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/17/us/boston-blasts/index.html

_Nice work!_


----------



## Puck it (Apr 17, 2013)

legalskier said:


> "Investigators believe *they have identified a suspect* in the Boston Marathon bombings...."
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/17/us/boston-blasts/index.html



WCVB also

http://www.wcvb.com/news/local/metr...ied/-/11971628/19778450/-/hdw5bs/-/index.html

They say Id'd too!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Puck it (Apr 17, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> View attachment 8722



Multiple sources are saying it a non-caucausian though. We need to wait and see though.

Edit: one source says domestic though.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 17, 2013)

And CNN is saying a suspect has been arrested.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 17, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> And CNN is saying a suspect has been arrested.



What blog did u get that pick from?


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Apr 17, 2013)

Arrested.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 17, 2013)

Puck it said:


> What blog did u get that pick from?



Someone posted it on facebook with no link so I'm not sure how credible it is. Certainly would suck to be that guy.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 17, 2013)

Pretty pathetic to see that some people on social media are upset that the suspect might not fit the description/demographic that they were hoping. Just sad statement as to how shallow far too many people have become


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Apr 17, 2013)

I can't find any descriptions of the suspect. Is there one?


----------



## Puck it (Apr 17, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Someone posted it on facebook with no link so I'm not sure how credible it is. Certainly would suck to be that guy.


That pic, a guy in a white hat with a blackpack, and a hispanic guy have all been floated around the reddit blogs the last couple of days.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 17, 2013)

Wbz is reporting suspect was black jacket with gray hoodie and baseball cap backwards.  He was seen on cellphone at second site at the time of first explosion.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 17, 2013)

Feds denying arrest made now.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 17, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> And CNN is saying a suspect has been arrested.



And it appears CNN is wrong in their efforts the be the "first" to report something.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 17, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> And it appears CNN is wrong in their efforts the be the "first" to report something.



Boston Globe was saying the same thing, but they all look foolish. Hope this didn't screw up the actual arrest and cause the guy to run. Though if he is sticking around, that's pretty dumb.


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Apr 17, 2013)

Ugh, the Globe said they were just reporting CNN.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 17, 2013)

Federal Courthouse now being evacuated:


> Meanwhile, the city’s federal courthouse, where a large contingent of  media had gathered in anticipation of an appearance by the suspect, has  been evacuated this afternoon. Hundreds of people are outside. A caravan  of large law enforcement vehicles just pulled up. People are being  pushed a block back from the courthouse. US Coast Guard and Boston  police boats are also stationed in the waters outside the courthouse.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 17, 2013)

At 5 pm new conference to be held, hope they got the son a bitch.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 17, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> And it appears CNN is wrong in their efforts the be the "first" to report something.



CNN wrong?  *CNN is never wrong!* :lol:


----------



## dmc (Apr 17, 2013)

It seems many of you were wrong in the attempt to be the first to post too...


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 17, 2013)

dmc said:


> It seems many of you were wrong in the attempt to be the first to post too...



:lol:

good point!

Tough to blame anyone really.  Obviously, everyone is chomping at the bit for the crime to be solved.  Let's hope it's real soon.  The only similar event in the US I can think of would be the 1996 Olympic Bombings and that perp wasn't caught until 2003.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 17, 2013)

dmc said:


> It seems many of you were wrong in the attempt to be the first to post too...


Local station cvb is still standing an arrest.  It was just on 5pm news.  

5pm news conference has been delayed with no new time. That is interesting.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 17, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Local station cvb is still standing an arrest.  It was just on 5pm news.
> 
> 5pm news conference has been delayed with no new time. That is interesting.


Maybe they don't want public to know, hey they might not want suspects helpers to know also.


----------



## dmc (Apr 17, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> :lol:
> 
> good point!
> 
> Tough to blame anyone really.  Obviously, everyone is chomping at the bit for the crime to be solved.  Let's hope it's real soon.  The only similar event in the US I can think of would be the 1996 Olympic Bombings and that perp wasn't caught until 2003.



Soon come...


----------



## dmc (Apr 17, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Maybe they don't want public to know, hey they might not want suspects helpers to know also.



yup...  valid point


----------



## JimG. (Apr 17, 2013)

You know I've now seen the sequence of events from every possible angle and viewpoint. I don't think there could be more cameras at a football game taping plays from every angle for replay and analysis.

And it strikes me that these sub-humans deliberately chose the finish line for the very reason that they knew they would get max coverage. I don't think they even care they were surely caught on tape...they're thumbing their noses at the authorities. They want to make it clear that nothing can stop them. 


Bastards!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 17, 2013)

JimG. said:


> You know I've now seen the sequence of events from every possible angle and viewpoint. I don't think there could be more cameras at a football game taping plays from every angle for replay and analysis.
> 
> And it strikes me that these sub-humans deliberately chose the finish line for the very reason that they knew they would get max coverage. I don't think they even care they were surely caught on tape...they're thumbing their noses at the authorities. They want to make it clear that nothing can stop them.
> 
> ...



+1.  I would not be surprised if these guy(s) committed suicide shortly after....


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 17, 2013)

One sad fact remains  : Where in hell was the JOURNALISM ????  Where was the fact checking and corroborating accounts from more than a single source . ALTHO I DETEST THE PHRASE  :the LAMESTREAM. Media is deservingof that appellation . Pull it together , demonstrate journalistic STANDARDS. Not acting like you are trying to out do Howard Stern or any of the other natering class who has a lust to be FIRST .
 Cmon journalists act like professionals   Just sayin


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 17, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> Cmon journalists act like professionals   Just sayin



i think those days are gone. Now it seems like:

*Be First* and if you are wrong then deflect and if your REALLY WRONG apologize later.


----------



## ss20 (Apr 17, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


>



In other words, the reliable and official sources are saying No, while the press (who could say the US bought Canada and they wouldn't get in trouble) is saying Yes.  I wonder who I believe?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 18, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> i think those days are gone. Now it seems like:
> 
> *Be First* and if you are wrong then deflect and if your REALLY WRONG apologize later.


In the article about someone being arrested CNN even said "CNN is the first to report".

Seems the local news station are big on the first to report things even if they have no information on what they are being first to report.


----------



## dmc (Apr 18, 2013)

Until I see a press conference - I don't believe anything...


----------



## Rambo (Apr 18, 2013)

It seems to me that JOURNALISM, in the US has turned into ENTERTAINMENT type reporting, rather than trustworthy factual/accurate NEWS. I think the BBC is more reliable and factual than CBS, NBC, ABC, CNN, FOX, NYTimes... etc.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 18, 2013)

Rambo said:


> It seems to me that JOURNALISM, in the US has turned into ENTERTAINMENT type reporting, rather than trustworthy factual/accurate NEWS. I think the BBC is more reliable and factual than CBS, NBC, ABC, CNN, FOX, NYTimes... etc.



Channel 13 PBS does a good news cast to, but I agree with you rest of it in the US is crap.


----------



## Conrad (Apr 18, 2013)

This is spine-tingling.


----------



## Nick (Apr 18, 2013)

Conrad said:


> This is spine-tingling.



Thanks for sharing that. 

The Bruins anthem was also beautiful.


----------



## Rambo (Apr 18, 2013)

Rambo said:


> It seems to me that JOURNALISM, in the US has turned into ENTERTAINMENT type reporting, rather than trustworthy factual/accurate NEWS. I think the BBC is more reliable and factual than CBS, NBC, ABC, CNN, FOX, NYTimes... etc.



New York Post conjures up this bullcrap... the younger guy saw his photo here and went running to the police to clear his name... seem as though - It is a high school track member and his coach.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 18, 2013)

Rambo said:


> New York Post conjures up this bullcrap... the younger guy saw his photo here and went running to the police to clear his name... seem as though - It is a high school track member and his coach.
> View attachment 8724


Ny lies should be name of the paper.


----------



## Edd (Apr 18, 2013)

What's up with busting on the Post?  Those headlines are gold! The puns, oh the puns!! And the rhyming!

It called journalism people.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 18, 2013)

Rambo said:


> New York Post conjures up this bullcrap... the younger guy saw his photo here and went running to the police to clear his name... seem as though - It is a high school track member and his coach.
> View attachment 8724



Those two are about to make A LOT of money.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 18, 2013)

*'Suspect 1' And 'Suspect 2'*....here they are-


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/18/boston-marathon-bombing_n_3109768.html


_"These images should be* the only ones *that the public should use to assist us," FBI Special Agent Richard DesLauriers said in a Thursday press conference...._


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 18, 2013)

legalskier said:


> *'Suspect 1' And 'Suspect 2'*....here they are-
> 
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/18/boston-marathon-bombing_n_3109768.html
> ...



If these two are indeed the bombers; unless they are complete idiots, I'm guessing these two have to had to have left the country by now.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 18, 2013)

Special hat with all proceeds going to the fund for the victims of the bombing.  I just ordered mine.  

https://www.47brand.com/shop/mlb/bo...d-sox-b-strong-47-brand-cap/product/5546.aspx


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 18, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Special hat with all proceeds going to the fund for the victims of the bombing.  I just ordered mine.
> 
> https://www.47brand.com/shop/mlb/bo...d-sox-b-strong-47-brand-cap/product/5546.aspx


Thanks for posting that I and my cousins will buy it and I put it on my Facebook's page just now.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 19, 2013)

If the media is correct unfortunately MIT officers shot last night, Boston subway shut down now, one suspect dead and one on the louse. Please don't use mass transit in Boston area today they are saying other suspect on the run, hope this ends quickly with no one else getting hurt.
Also the police think he probably has bombs and guns on him the suspect so please please be careful if your in Boston area today.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 19, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> If these two are indeed the bombers; unless they are complete idiots, I'm guessing these two have to had to have left the country by now.



well, guess they're idiots.  Glad one of them is no longer a threat and hope the second is apprehended real soon.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 19, 2013)

RIP to the officer who was murdered last night. 



deadheadskier said:


> well, guess they're idiots.



Or on a suicide mission.  This reminds me of the Mumbai attack (although these two were lying in wait longer).  They were determined to go out in a blaze taking as many innocent people with them as possible.


----------



## dmw (Apr 19, 2013)

This has been going on within blocks of my house all night.  No sleep after a good spring day at Killington yesterday.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 19, 2013)

That sucks dmw!!!  Hang in there and be safe.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 19, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> That sucks dmw!!!  Hang in there and be safe.



+1


----------



## Conrad (Apr 19, 2013)

Sounds like things are getting even more serious. Doesn't look good for the Bruins game tonight, not that I could care less until this person is caught.

http://www.pressherald.com/news/MIT-policeman-killed-in-campus-shooting.html?pagenum=2


----------



## kickstand (Apr 19, 2013)

dmw said:


> This has been going on within blocks of my house all night. No sleep after a good spring day at Killington yesterday.



Scary stuff. Be safe....

I grew up in Waltham and went to school in Watertown for a few years. The Arsenal Mall was our mall of choice. I still have TONS of friends and family all thru those areas. This is hitting way too close to home for me.


----------



## octopus (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm in Watertown.  Hoping they find him soon, very strange being on lockdown


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 19, 2013)

Just watching a live news feed from Boston http://boston.cbslocal.com/live-video/ Doesn't sound like the kids uncle speaks highly of one of them.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 19, 2013)

Received a recorded phone call on our Boston office phone number from the city of Boston basically telling us to stay home and stay inside.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 19, 2013)

They're searchinging trains out here in SW Connecticut now, too, apparently

http://www.ctpost.com/news/article/Trains-stopped-in-Norwalk-Darien-in-search-for-4447475.php

And looking for a grey Honda CRV. Only about 4 brazilian of those around.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 19, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> And looking for a grey Honda CRV. Only about 4 brazilian of those around.



Found in Cambridge.  Older brothers vehicle.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 19, 2013)

Please be careful Bostonians. I'm impressed with the Boston police force. They've hunted these criminals down and they've already given one of them their just reward. Here's to hoping they do the same to the second one before anyone else gets hurt or killed.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 19, 2013)

JimG. said:


> Please be careful Bostonians. I'm impressed with the Boston police force. They've hunted these criminals down and they've already given one of them their just reward. Here's to hoping they do the same to the second one before anyone else gets hurt or killed.




Just rewards, but not until they've had a chance to give him a good talking to to figure out who else and why. Al Qaeda is certainly active in Chechnya, but I'd like confirmation on the particular brand of lunacy involved here. I mean, are we being punished for being infidel scum, or for supporting Putin?


----------



## legalskier (Apr 19, 2013)

JimG. said:


> Please be careful Bostonians. I'm impressed with the Boston police force. They've hunted these criminals down and they've already given one of them their just reward. Here's to hoping they do the same to the second one before anyone else gets hurt or killed.



I'm hoping they take him alive, so he'll have to face his surviving victims.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm hearing that the streets are completely empty in Boston, which has got to be pretty weird.

Makes me think of Farenheit 451 when the fireman guy is running away and they tell people to stand ontheir porches and spot him.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 19, 2013)

legalskier said:


> I'm hoping they take him alive, so he'll have to face his surviving victims.



My guess is that he will not allow that...and that he will take as many police officers with him as he can before he dies.


----------



## dmw (Apr 19, 2013)

SWAT team on my street with machine guns aimed.


----------



## Conrad (Apr 19, 2013)

dmw said:


> SWAT team on my street with machine guns aimed.



WOW! Crazy stuff. Hope things end up okay.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 19, 2013)

JimG. said:


> My guess is that he will not allow that...and that he will take as many police officers with him as he can before he dies.



Just woke up...crazy shit. I see one is dead. He's lucky.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 19, 2013)

Scotty said:


> If the media is correct unfortunately MIT officers shot last night, Boston subway shut down now, one suspect dead and one on the louse. Please don't use mass transit in Boston area today they are saying other suspect on the run, hope this ends quickly with no one else getting hurt.
> Also the police think he probably has bombs and guns on him the suspect so please please be careful if your in Boston area today.



so the MIT thing was related?


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 19, 2013)

dmw said:


> SWAT team on my street with machine guns aimed.



Be careful out their please.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 19, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Special hat with all proceeds going to the fund for the victims of the bombing.  I just ordered mine.
> 
> https://www.47brand.com/shop/mlb/bo...d-sox-b-strong-47-brand-cap/product/5546.aspx



Went to order another one and they sold out. Real fast I bet!


----------



## wtcobb (Apr 19, 2013)

dmw said:


> SWAT team on my street with machine guns aimed.



Stay safe man. Crazy day here.


----------



## dmw (Apr 19, 2013)

No action, they moved on.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 19, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> so the MIT thing was related?



Yup, both brothers apparently shot and killed the 26 y.o. MIT police officer, then car jacked an SUV, eventually let the driver out at a 7-11, who alerted 911 and then there were reports of a high speed chace through Cambridge and Watertown when the brothers tried to flee, a shoot out apparently ensued where one brother was shot multiple times (and conflicting reports that he might of also set off a bomb that he was carrying) and he was pronouced dead shortly thereafter.  The second brother fled, and is still the subject of the massive manhunt right now.

It's like an episode of 24 practically


----------



## dmc (Apr 19, 2013)

drjeff said:


> It's like an episode of 24 practically



Except they go to the bathroom.... Jack Bauer never went to the bathroom...


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 19, 2013)

Question.  I had heard a report Monday that they found 2 or 3 unexploded devices in the Marathon area.  Is this true?   And if it is true wouldn't that indicate that this plot would was bigger then just these 2 individuals since the pictures indicated that each was seemingly transporting 1 device each.  Understand that the media is not always so accurate.

Hang in there Boston, our thoughts are with you.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Puck it (Apr 19, 2013)

4aprice said:


> Question. I had heard a report Monday that they found 2 or 3 unexploded devices in the Marathon area. Is this true? And if it is true wouldn't that indicate that this plot would was bigger then just these 2 individuals since the pictures indicated that each was seemingly transporting 1 device each. Understand that the media is not always so accurate.
> 
> Hang in there Boston, our thoughts are with you.
> 
> ...



Debuncted.  There was bags that were detonanted as a precaution, but no others were found.


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 19, 2013)

There may be alot of that in the next days/weeks. Bridgewater State Univ was evaculated because a backpack was seen under a car. It turned out a freshman was hiding beer in the backpack for the weekend.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## o3jeff (Apr 19, 2013)

Link to someone streaming a police scanner.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ma-rt...ustre-am&utm_source=6807252&utm_medium=social


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Apr 19, 2013)

They should place a Pressure Cooker next to his hospital bed, just to freak him out a little.


----------



## Nick (Apr 19, 2013)

This was just unreal tonight, the whole thing was like a TV show


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 19, 2013)

Well done !!! hopefully he lives to undergoe intense questioning ,trial and whatever punishment results from the formal charges


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 19, 2013)

Got him. Alive.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 19, 2013)

...And they made more of these hats for those that are interested.  All proceeds go to the fund for the victims.  

https://www.47brand.com/shop/mlb/bo...d-sox-b-strong-47-brand-cap/product/5546.aspx


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 20, 2013)

So I'm thrilled that they got him and the police did a good job, but I have to ask this question: if they did such a great dragnet of the area, then why did it take an average Joe out for a walk to notice the suspect hiding in a blood-stained tarp covered boat?  Did they just not check that area?  I know that hindsight is 20-20, but is there something I'm missing?




wa-loaf said:


> View attachment 8729



Love this.  And while it might have seemed overkill to close everything, in hindsight these guys were very dangerous and folks were really on edge.  So it was best to close everything down, ferrett these guys out, and give everyone closure.


----------



## dmw (Apr 20, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> So I'm thrilled that they got him and the police did a good job, but I have to ask this question: if they did such a great dragnet of the area, then why did it take an average Joe out for a walk to notice the suspect hiding in a blood-stained tarp covered boat?  Did they just not check that area?  I know that hindsight is 20-20, but is there something I'm missing?



This is a good question. The 2 possibilities I see are -

1- I heard they had searched the boat earlier and it was clear, this when the blood was out there and a shed door ajar (or something), it was clear someting was up. This implies he was moving about the neighborhood continuously, as the search implied. If that's the case, it's pretty astounding he was able to get around - even if he moved through back yards, etc, he would have had to cross roads to get over there, and specifically one road (School St) that had major presence all up and down it pretty much from the time of the initial shootout on.

2- I heard another report today (second hand) that the boat HADN'T been previously searched earlier in the day, which means he could have been there all along. Apparently the perimeter they had set up ended at the top of the street he was finally captured on. This would imply he'd been in that location for a while and was just outside of the focus area. Either way, strange and amazing he could make it over there at any time through the police presence.

The location where the boat was backs up to a dead end street and kind of an industrial area, so I'm not surprised that's where he ended up, as opposed to other backyards.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 20, 2013)

I heard the report that it didn't get searched and that it was about a half a block out of the area they locked down and searched.


----------



## dmw (Apr 20, 2013)

Which is odd if it didn't get searched - although it may have been outside the perimeter, I know for a fact houses on Franklin street had been searched earlier, friends of mine live at 88 (boat was at 67).


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 20, 2013)

It seems like police knew exactly where he was but for some reason needed to loosen things up to create some sort of movement in the situation that had become stagnant.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 20, 2013)

From what was said the Franklin st location was 1and half blocks OUTSIDE the designated PERIMETER .

By  standards this was a MUCH larger perimeter than what has been done in ANY previous perimeter for other previous MAJOR national tragedies . It. Was an event that took time to establish and actually implement tactically. So itmayhave been easyto slip hru befor the web TIGHTENED.  Given that rhe guy did not get far  he was Just outside the limits .. 


Things are not easy to understand and hindsight is always 20 / 20. Just put yoursef in a command position and imagine ALL the variables that are at play, all the confusion , all the anxieties and then youmust define , establish and implement a strategy on the fly as things are in a constant stae of flux .


It aint easy !!!  Al in all my feeling are it was a job well done 


Apost  op recap by those in charge will no doubt critique what may have been done better  like shooting out the tires of any suspect vehicle that trys to charge thru a police blockade  and perhaps other areas 
.


----------



## octopus (Apr 20, 2013)

there are a lot of open doors, sheds, basements etc around here. watertown is pretty quiet, not a lot of crime. my old pickup has a leak somewhere, so i have to dry it out by opening the doors, its a crew cab. i once left all 4 doors open with all my tools and stuff inside overnight by accident, nothing was missing or even touched in the morning.     

i still don't understand how they lost him after the gunfight, maybe the older brother sacrificed himself so he could escape?.anyways, the perimeter, as far as i could see included franklin st. i was turned around and questioned at irving st and you could not go down arsenal at all from the intersection. yes, i went out during the lockdown, but either way, thats a huge amount of houses, businesses etc. to search.


----------



## Nick (Apr 21, 2013)

I wonder why these guys didn't skip town when they had the chance. Excited about the capture though. 

I bet Marathon 2014 will be no bags allowed at all.....


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm guessing the only reason they didn't skip town was the desire to do more harm.  

I'm not sure you could ban backpacks at the marathon.  How could it be enforced over the entire 26 mile course?  I suppose you could restrict them at the finish line, but there are other popular viewing areas too.  I also think that if you make such a security change, it means the terrorists won.  That's their goal; to create fear and make Americans change their way of life.  And if you were to make that security change, what other events would the city also impose restrictions?  The 4th of July celebration is only two months away and that draws a half million people to the esplanade.  That's a FAR bigger event.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 21, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm guessing the only reason they didn't skip town was the desire to do more harm.



I don't think they thought they would get caught. The younger brother went back to Umass Dartmouth and partied all week like nothing happened.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 21, 2013)

I honestly don't think they had an exit plan at all and panicked Thursday leading to their impromptu escape attempt--rob a place to get food, steal a car, and try to flee.


----------



## tekweezle (Apr 21, 2013)

If they were on the college campus grounds with live explosives and weapons, it's likely they were planning to do more harm. Sad that a campus security officer died but if there is a bright side, it could have been much much worse. 

Sent from a Samsung Fascinate running CM 10.1


----------



## Nick (Apr 22, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't think they thought they would get caught. The younger brother went back to Umass Dartmouth and partied all week like nothing happened.



Yup. I will admit on Tuesday / Wed. I was sort of wondering if we would catch them. 

I do wonder if this had been 10 years ago, prior to the proliferation of cheap phones / cameras / etc., if this would have been as quick a turnaround on the catch.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 25, 2013)

*F.I.S.* *Tribute to Boston victim Martin Richards
*
"Martin Richards, the youngest victim of the recent bombing tragedy at the Boston Marathon (USA) *was one of the young skiers of the United States YE/BSP Ski Team*. The 8-year-old was watching his father Bill, the ski club coach crossing the finish line when he was tragically killed. His mother and sister were seriously injured. 
FIS would like to express its sincere condolences to the family and friends of Martin Richards"

http://www.fis-ski.com/uk/news/fisnews/fisnews.html?actu_id_444=6741


----------



## Nick (Apr 26, 2013)

Ugh


----------



## HD333 (Apr 26, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Special hat with all proceeds going to the fund for the victims of the bombing.  I just ordered mine.
> 
> https://www.47brand.com/shop/mlb/bo...d-sox-b-strong-47-brand-cap/product/5546.aspx


Got the hats I ordered today, we will be wearing them with pride.  Great to see how much money is being raised for the One Fund. 
Heard Jeff Bauman today on D&C he was asked about bomber #1, he said "I am alive and he is dead". Great quote.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 15, 2015)

Bump.  

CNN is reporting that the jury has rendered a death verdict in the case.  All I can say is wow.  Never expected that.  Hopefully we can all get some closure.  

http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/15/us/boston-bombing-tsarnaev-sentence/index.html


----------



## deadheadskier (May 15, 2015)

Surprised by the verdict myself, but this is far from reaching closure.   The appeals process will take years no?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 15, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Surprised by the verdict myself, but this is far from reaching closure.   The appeals process will take years no?



Potentially.  I believe he has an automatic appeal to the Circuit Court if he so chooses.  Though I don't do criminal law and death penalty cases are VERY technical and specific.


----------



## JimG. (May 16, 2015)

Remember this is a federal case. Tim McVeigh was executed only a few years after he was convicted, granted he pushed for his own execution. 

Some think that was done for effect and the fed may try to do the same with this guy.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 16, 2015)

Whichever route costs less money is fine with me ...


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 16, 2015)

I would imagine THIS will be a long drawn out process of appeals . only 3 or 4 out of the last 80 or so federal death penalty cases have actually resulted in execution according to reports on various news media .  

So more cost , more emotional turmoil for victim families and the only people that make out are the legal beagles , no offense intended TB


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 16, 2015)

Notable executions at the federal level that come to mind are timothy mcveigh and the beltway sniper.....wouldn't be surprised if he actually gets the death penalty when it's all said and done


----------



## ctenidae (May 18, 2015)

In my mind, the biggest argument against the death penalty here is a religious one- not that it's against the teachings of your representative deity of choice, but that it is the desired outcome leading to martyrdom in the worldview of this particular brand of crazy.

Lock him in a small room, and let him think about what he did. Leaving him there won't change anything, but killing him can only have negative effects.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 18, 2015)

The argument against the death penalty I hear most is that an extremist will eventually kidnap a bus full of people and demand his release as ransom.


----------



## dlague (May 18, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> The argument against the death penalty I hear most is that an extremist will eventually kidnap a bus full of people and demand his release as ransom.



Shouldn't say "for" rather than "against the death penalty" and add to the end if he were to serve a life sentence.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 18, 2015)

Whoops

Yes, that's what I meant.  Fingers moving faster than the brain


----------



## steamboat1 (May 18, 2015)

7 virgins doesn't sound like to bad of a deal


----------



## ScottySkis (May 19, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> 7 virgins doesn't sound like to bad of a deal



By # 7 his penis might be hurting lol.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 19, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> 7 virgins doesn't sound like to bad of a deal



It sound good at first, but I'd take one experienced woman over 7 virgins!


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 21, 2015)

ctenidae said:


> In my mind, the biggest argument against the death penalty here is a religious one- not that it's against the teachings of your representative deity of choice, but that it is the desired outcome leading to martyrdom in the worldview of this particular brand of crazy.
> 
> Lock him in a small room, and let him think about what he did. Leaving him there won't change anything, but killing him can only have negative effects.



The jury for the fort hood shooter faced the same predicament, in the end they agreed upon the death penalty.

I'm sure the prosecutor for both cases gave a hell of a closing statement that addressed any qualms the jury had about the death penalty, including martyrdom


----------

